# What you think of boards and bindings



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Well employee night at Dick's is coming up and I will get 35% off of everything, so I thought I'd take advantage. Their stuff is usually not the best. Just wanted to know what you guys thought of:

Burton Bullet
Burton Elite
K2 Illusions
K2 Select

Bindings:
Burton Mission
They also have a bunch of Salomon and Flow bindings :dunno: 

Anything you guys would give a :thumbsup: ????


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Also the Rome Anthem Pikon is selling is to be considered.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

get the rome with i guess the burton bindings unless if u guys have any rides or anything else thts nice...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Aye, get the Rome. I have a Rome Anthem and I love it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

KJohnson said:


> Also the Rome Anthem Pikon is selling is to be considered.



Dick's sells Rome's now??


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

werd...i didnt know this


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

i don't see any rome products on dickssportinggoods.com ???


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

eewww, the birton bullet is so heavy and definatley not a pure freestyle board. i know cause my buddy just bought one in 154. it is honestly 2x as heavy as my forum but he does have a wide version. I dont like it at all but thats cause im all about pure freestyle and light boards


----------

